
Show HN: API for Sales Research - gwintrob
http://stacklead.com/dev
======
bduerst
+1 for the clever signup flow.

As some have already touched on, privacy is going to be a major roadblock, at
least for our team in using this. Legally we can't send out any addresses, and
I can't think of any ways around it for your queries at the moment.

Is there any way to do batch queries and receive aggregated data?

~~~
gwintrob
Thanks, bduerst. We'll follow up over email. We do support batch queries by
uploading spreadsheets.

------
selectout
Not certain how willing I'd be to send a third party the unhashed email
address of every (or even just a few) signups. Seems to be a big privacy
violation and the users of the sites that use this should clearly state what
they are doing.

I know tracking companies were getting in a lot of trouble for just having
hashed versions of emails sent out and a lot of users of those sites were very
mad. I'd be pissed if my email was being sent along without my knowledge.

EDIT: Outside the privacy risk though this actually looks really neat and
helpful. I'm assuming this is using the rapportive API or something very
similar. Neat service, just too many privacy risks for me to use it.

~~~
gwintrob
Thanks for the feedback, selectout. We use the email address to lookup data
we've indexed and return all the research you would be doing anyways. We'll
never contact email addresses you send us or share them with anyone.

~~~
selectout
Do you store any association of email addresses and what sites send them to
you or is all of that just dropped immediately?

Also, thanks for replying! Great to see you don't just avoid the privacy
issues like others do at times.

~~~
gwintrob
We do store the email addresses an account sends so that we can show you a
dashboard of the signups on your site. It's also on our roadmap to add a
hashed endpoint.

------
alain34
I did do something similar to stacklead, but returning an xml document, as
opposed to receiving an email. Not sure about the accuracy of stacklead
against what I have done. You can check it at
[https://www.bankaccountchecker.com/apiSocial.php?email=alain...](https://www.bankaccountchecker.com/apiSocial.php?email=alain.orset%40googlemail.com)
This is my own email address, so it should not be a problem. If you are using
your own email address, please ensure that you are replacing @ by %40

------
troygoode
Worked really well for my personal email address, but found my CEO (?) when I
put in my work email address. It'd be nice if there was an easy way to report
inaccurate data when I recognize it.

I'd find this really useful if the REST API could return a JSON response to me
instead of waiting for it to arrive in my inbox. I guess this isn't meant for
integration into other applications?

~~~
gwintrob
Thanks a lot, Troy. I'll dig into what happened with your work email. We're
working on a JSON endpoint using webhooks, so you can plug into an internal
dashboard or other application.

------
johns
This looks awesome, but needs a privacy policy (at a minimum) before I'm
giving it any of my customer info.

~~~
gwintrob
We do have a basic terms page
([http://stacklead.com/terms](http://stacklead.com/terms)) that needs to be
clearer. Our goal is to help you automate this research and improve your sales
process. We will never sell or share customer data.

~~~
johns
That was only linked from your home page, not the page submitted here.

------
chacham15
You guys know that using a persons picture (or likeness) without written
permission from that person (in this case Drew Houston) in a commercial
setting is illegal, right?

I only tell you guys this because I want you to succeed and not get caught on
a tiny mistake like this.

~~~
ianhawes
I don't think you're right, but I'm not a lawyer.

~~~
chacham15
I'm 99% sure that I am. Read [http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/using-name-or-
likeness-anoth...](http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/using-name-or-likeness-
another) for more information.

------
codingjester
Where can I report bad data for your service? Has all the wrong info for me,
excluding my name and picture. I'm guessing it's got to be from LinkedIn?

~~~
gwintrob
Hey codingjester. Thanks for pointing that out! You can always hit reply if
you see a problem with a report (we read every one).

~~~
codingjester
Cool. I'll let you guys know. Thanks for the response.

------
Gobitron
Not bad, but you gave me the wrong Facebook profile (I have a common name) and
the Twitter one, while one that I manage, was not my main Twitter account.

------
AznHisoka
Can I guess what your secret sauce is? (asking first in case I'm right and
it'll help a competitor)

~~~
johns
My guess: Full Contact

~~~
frankdenbow
I am guessing not Full Contact, as a friend built a rapportive-atyle widget by
just scraping info himself: [http://falcon.io/](http://falcon.io/)

~~~
AznHisoka
Yes, I'm guessing not FullContact either. I'm guessing they're using PhantomJS
or an automated browser to import the email address to their Google Contacts,
and then "find a friend" on twitter, FB, etc with that email address. Slow,
but they're delivering results by email, so customers can handle the delay.

If they're not doing this, this is a great (but hard) way to almost guarantee
100% accuracy.

------
martinshen
Would love to use StackLead (or any Rapportive-esque) services with our
internal dashboards.

------
dannyolinsky
started using stacklead yesterday. working great so far.

------
michaeldwp
Nice work, well done.

Are you planning on supporting HTTPS anytime soon?

